# Texaco Greenwich Air Conditioning



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Just watching the "Cruise" was trying to recall who was the old man on the Greenwich that allowed us to check the oils levels etc, but not do do anything else.....................................


----------



## Porthole Billy (Nov 7, 2013)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Just watching the "Cruise" was trying to recall who was the old man on the Greenwich that allowed us to check the oils levels etc, but not do do anything else.....................................


Joined the Greenwich at Rastannura 04.06.74 as a newly promoted Jnr 2/EO and left in Bahrain 26.11.74 Adams was the master at the time. Remember we did a couple of field days with those relieving us before paying off. Seem to remember the blow down v/v or pipe flange leaking and we had to remove the pipe and lagging getting covered in asbestos during the process.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Porthole Billy said:


> Joined the Greenwich at Rastannura 04.06.74 as a newly promoted Jnr 2/EO and left in Bahrain 26.11.74 Adams was the master at the time. Remember we did a couple of field days with those relieving us before paying off. Seem to remember the blow down v/v or pipe flange leaking and we had to remove the pipe and lagging getting covered in asbestos during the process.


Thanks Ernie Adams was a gentleman, just wondering whether it was the Greenwich or the Rochester aka Rockbuster!


----------

